# mag reloading



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok, sorry but this kind of has nothing to do with Wather specifically but,

Does any one but me think it would be a good addition to the "real-time" FPS games, to not only include ejecting and inserting a mag as usual, but also reloading a mag as well... 

If you notice in every game from Ghost Recon to Halo, sure you have to take the time to reload, which sometimes costs your life... but IMO i would like to see a game made where you only have a certian amount of magazines as well... and at some point in time you will need to reload a few mags before continuing... 

what an EXPLOSIVE element THAT would add... no longer could you just run through the game... finding boxes of ammo and just have all the mags in the world... but you would also be limited to your accuracy! 

I came across this idea when i was playing "Black" for XBOX and the game is semi-realistic... although i don't find myself with blurry vision when reloading... but ok... whatever...
it'd be even better for the game to remember if you ejected a mag that wasn't entirely empty...

anyways... let me know what you think.:smt023


----------



## stupidman (Jun 13, 2006)

It's funny you should mention this, because this is something I always think of whenever I play 1st persian shooters. I think it would be kind of pointless however just because 1 of the reasons I like videogames is because its nonstop entertainment. Reloading a mags on a video-game would just be monotonous IMHO. If I were going for as realistic as possible on a video game, sure, it would be more realistic. But I would quickly get frustrated at the game and turn it off. Maybe that would be a better choice for a game like Splinter-sell or something like that.

I couldn't figure out why they made your vision blurry on "Black" either. It was really annoying.


----------

